# baby cockatiel having trouble standing



## ganggang (Nov 16, 2010)

hi everybody i have 1 cockatiel just out of the nest and another about 3 weeks old they both are having trouble standing the younger one just cant stand the older one has trouble standing straight and is a bit lopsided when the bird stands. Ihave put some photos up if anybody can help thank you


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww they sure are adorabable  Somebody will help as soon as they come on


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How old are they exactly? They wont be the best at standing or perching until they're closer to weaning.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Can you feel the length of the entire leg...from hip to ankle to feel if the bones are straight or if they are broken?


----------



## ganggang (Nov 16, 2010)

one is about 3 and a half weeks and the other came out of the box 3 days ago


----------

